# Never Summer Heritage



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Just looking for some extra opinions on what length I should be looking at in the Never Summer Heritage. I'm 5'9", 190lbs, size 9 boots, been riding since the late 80's. I have a fairly stiff cruiser at 161cm long and a flexy twin at 156cm. From what I've seen, the Heritage is a good all terrain board with a medium flex but still fairly stable at speed. Plus, it has a 3 year warranty. Again, I'm just looking for a second opinion form anyone who may have experience with this board on whether I should be looking at the 158cm or the 160cm or even if it is going to serve my purpose of being a good all terrain board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Just looking for some extra opinions on what length I should be looking at in the Never Summer Heritage. I'm 5'9", 190lbs, size 9 boots, been riding since the late 80's. I have a fairly stiff cruiser at 161cm long and a flexy twin at 156cm. From what I've seen, the Heritage is a good all terrain board with a medium flex but still fairly stable at speed. Plus, it has a 3 year warranty. Again, I'm just looking for a second opinion form anyone who may have experience with this board on whether I should be looking at the 158cm or the 160cm or even if it is going to serve my purpose of being a good all terrain board.


Grimdog I just bought a 162cm Heritage I'm 5'10" 180-190 i prefer my boards a little bit longer for all-mountain though... I'll let you know when I finally get it out on the slopes on exactly how perfect it is for what.


----------

